# Question for the old timers



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

This one is for the guys who have been hanging for twenty or thirty years. How do you stay fresh and or injury free? Almost every older hanger that I have ever met has had at least one surgery or is in need of one. We all know that hanging puts a beating on our bodies, so who has some good tips? Obviously proper lifting mechanics should be something that everyone should practice, but what else? Thanks.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Switch to taping.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Switch to taping.


You stole my answer:furious:

But mudshark got me thinking, I can't think of a rocker that works over the age of 55. Their either dead or committed suicide.

One thing is the boring stuff, eat right, exercise, proper sleep etc

One thing I find with the older farts, weather rocker or taper is....... we don't run and gun no more, you become more about quality, rather than speed. The DWC and GC hate it, but it's the way it is. If they want it done fast, they get the young guns, then pay the price for it:yes:

they always come back to the old farts:thumbsup:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:I have been hanging for 41 years and never had a serious injury or health issues. Hanging is as much psychological as it is physical. No secrets or suggestions, but getting old REALLY sucks. :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

super rocker said:


> :thumbsup:I have been hanging for 41 years and never had a serious injury or health issues. Hanging is as much psychological as it is physical. No secrets or suggestions, but getting old REALLY sucks. :thumbup:


 Right before my dad turned 60. A [cell phone] g/c told him ,,aah
man.. life starts at 60...My dad looked him straight in the eye ,,and said... BULLSH1t!!! 


I will never forget that..LOL!


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

I am 33. Last week I worked with 57 who wanted to be a hero/mucho man. He got hurt 3 days later. He wanted to hang 4x12 on the ceiling (9'6")just him and me and I sad I will call a 3rd guy (next room) just for few second to have few screws in. He said "you have to do this with 2 guys". So his friend came and said "come on Steve" (showing me). They ended up with 3/8" of the wall and missed the nailer too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

zack said:


> I am 33. Last week I worked with 57 who wanted to be a hero/mucho man. He got hurt 3 days later. He wanted to hang 4x12 on the ceiling (9'6")just him and me and I sad I will call a 3rd guy (next room) just for few second to have few screws in. He said "you have to do this with 2 guys". So his friend came and said "come on Steve" (showing me). They ended up with 3/8" of the wall and missed the nailer too.


You need 3 guys to put a 4x12 sheet up

Young bucks these days:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 50 board basement job to hang tuesday ..all 54s all walls..I will hang it myself . The hangers are tied up on a speck. Sometimes you do what ya gotta do..nothin to do with being mancho...It's called paying the bills,,,oh ,,,and beer money.:whistling2:


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You need 3 guys to put a 4x12 sheet up
> 
> Young bucks these days:whistling2:


I guess he was right than. But he is the one home hurt and I am still working. Yes you should be able to do it with 2 guys but if you have 3rd one why not use it? First day it was 3 of us after that 4 so we split in 2 teams and it seemed like we have more done with 3 guys. Please don't take me wrong I am not trying to avoid hard work it just didn't work. I am not giant (5'10" 180lbs) but i think I am in ok shape (deadlift 350lbs - cross fit) but why??? I got still 30+ years to go. I just can not afford to get hurt.


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> I have a 50 board basement job to hang tuesday ..all 54s all walls..I will hang it myself . The hangers are tied up on a speck. Sometimes you do what ya gotta do..nothin to do with being mancho...It's called paying the bills,,,oh ,,,and beer money.:whistling2:


Is it not more cost efficient to hire a helper for a day?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

One thing I find with the older farts, weather rocker or taper is....... we don't run and gun no more, you become more about quality, rather than speed. The DWC and GC hate it, but it's the way it is. If they want it done fast, they get the young guns, then pay the price for it:yes:

they always come back to the old farts:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


I used to run and gun for 20+ years.Why? I don't know ! Just to show what I could do? Trying to get rich? Well,I sure didn't get rich, so I said I'll just work a steady pace, do a good job, and try to enjoy my trade. If a builder wants a blow and go job, let him get the mexies.

I'll be 57 in march and I feel great right now, both mentally and physically. I can easily see myself working into my 70s.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

zack said:


> I guess he was right than. But he is the one home hurt and I am still working. Yes you should be able to do it with 2 guys but if you have 3rd one why not use it? First day it was 3 of us after that 4 so we split in 2 teams and it seemed like we have more done with 3 guys. Please don't take me wrong I am not trying to avoid hard work it just didn't work. I am not giant (5'10" 180lbs) but i think I am in ok shape (deadlift 350lbs - cross fit) but why??? I got still 30+ years to go. I just can not afford to get hurt.


Just having fun with you:yes:

It is normal to have 2 guys to put up 4x12's on ceilings.

but where I live , a lot of the crews are 3 man or more these days. They do incorporate the 3rd guy, but he's not holding the sheet, he has a screw gun in his hands. It will/can increase production if they are running a GOOD system.

Plus in one strange town west of me(small city most crews 2 man), they use those adjustable poles. They work, but to me they slow down production a wee bit. But some of those guys have got cute tricks to set them up quick. Where I work, the rockers look at the poles as a DIY product. They still go by the drywall theory of " dumb like cow, strong like bull"


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

yes a 3rd guy on stilts runnin gun and router,,2 guys hold sheet on benches screw guy tacks it up real fast (hands are free) 2 guys get out of the way and set up for next sheet ,stilt guy finishes off sheet. Fastest way to do lids 9' and above IMO


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess the question was how to stay fresh and healthy? I am not a old timer but my list looks like that:
- crossfit
- eat well
- don't be a hero
- safety first
- remember only one person can take care of you it is you


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

zack said:


> Is it not more cost efficient to hire a helper for a day?


 can't afford it...got to pay those hangers for that speck ..
You are right ..If the man power Is there why not use it ? There's no need in killin yourself .Back when I started out we hung all the lids 2 men ..then split up on walls . I guess that's why I dont mind hanging alone . I was taught old school.. not right school ..old school... Man power Is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

zack said:


> I guess the question was how to stay fresh and healthy? I am not a old timer but my list looks like that:
> - crossfit
> - eat well
> - don't be a hero
> ...


I like this, I lift weights three days a week. Have been doing this consistently for about a year. One thing that I noticed was that my back isn't as sore at the end of the work day.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Br549


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

*Applied Kinesiology every few weeks.
Eating right.
Lots of water.
#17
An extra joint is better then straining yourself.
I use a damn lift, even when hanging with someone else.


*


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Checkers said:


> *An extra joint is better then straining yourself. *


Really


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Three men on a twelve is fer Girl Scouts unless your hanging on steel.

Adam Corolla is right: "we're all gonna be chicks someday"
 
Staying fresh and injury free? Learn how to make the weight for you, not agin you. Stretch out prior to saddling up after every break. Eliminate every useless movement you can. Quit(if you haven't already) jumping off scaffold and benches. Never work two Sundays in a row. Learn early to ID the untrainable rookie and replace as needed, sooner than later. Never nap on your stomach on the jobsite.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Quit bein' a sissy.

If you can't hang those 16 ft. 54" 5/8 all by yourself you must be some kinda pinko liberal flower-power pants.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Three men on a twelve is fer Girl Scouts unless your hanging on steel.
> 
> Adam Corolla is right: "we're all gonna be chicks someday"
> 
> Staying fresh and injury free? Learn how to make the weight for you, not agin you. Stretch out prior to saddling up after every break. Eliminate every useless movement you can. Quit(if you haven't already) jumping off scaffold and benches. Never work two Sundays in a row. Learn early to ID the untrainable rookie and replace as needed, sooner than later. Never nap on your stomach on the jobsite.


 Never work two sundays in a row:blink: Whatever man..


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Quit bein' a sissy.
> 
> If you can't hang those 16 ft. 54" 5/8 all by yourself you must be some kinda pinko liberal flower-power pants.:whistling2:



:thumbup:......waitaminute I'm offended by that "liberal" term ...:thumbup:


Glucosamine,Joint Juice,whatever brand or form you want to get ya gotta lube those joints....nooo not THOSE joints...your back,knees and especially elbows...not ALL of us suffer from Miller Elbow some stay on the job and save the brews for later...

Despite peer pressure and 50 gazillion control freak sissies I STILL smoke cigarettes which saves me Assault and Battery charges with said sissies
If the HO/Super is especially corrosive I take a ride out 'for coffee'

Ibuprofen. Get it by the keg. 

2 of us tack 16' ceilings with screws not nails,we're lucky when we find a 3rd man who can listen,show up,not get us thrown off jobs,etc


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Darren has a point about taking a day or two off every couple of weeks(preferably two every week. you've heard about that thing called a weekend right?) right now i'm going on three weeks no break and my mind and body are feeling it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> Darren has a point about taking a day or two off every couple of weeks(preferably two every week. you've heard about that thing called a weekend right?) right now i'm going on three weeks no break and my mind and body are feeling it.


 
Taking the summers off is even better!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've got a long ways to go before i can do that.i've got a lot of mouths to feed for a long while yet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

And set a pace you can keep all day. Like that story about the old bull and young bull standing on the hill, surveying a herd of cows.

Young bull sez: "Let's run down there and screw one of them cows."

Old bull sez: "How about we just walk down there and screw 'em all"

  

Every third Sunday off was a little tongue in cheek but have been there a time or three. 

Being 6'1", I can get away with this with stretch board on 12s and 14s(I gotta have a lift on a 16). I replaced my Vaughn wood handle with an 18" handle. I start my top nails same as on 8' work and can hit that top nail from the floor, sans benches. For the shorties on the crew, they start their nails down the end of the sheet, so they can get a couple driven home to tack it up. Then drag their bench back through the room once, later. May sound piddlin', but I detest benches underfoot once the lids are up.

Got a newbie crying about his fingers being sore (from sticking nails,etc)? Have him to take a cue from bigs. Soak that finger/s in dill pickle juice a couple evenings. Itll toughen up the skin quite a bit until they get a proper callous built up.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Best hanger I worked for was 60 years old at the time I started working for him. We nailed everything off. He was a very steady hard worker.We didn't runn with board, just carried it with ease and put it in place. Very accurate cuts and proper layout with no hassles. Never any fussing on the jobsite at all. Just walk in setup and install the board. 2 breaks and a short lunch, drive home to rest for another day. I worked with this guy for almost a year. Only quite due to the low pay. Learned alot. He retired shortly after I stoped working for him.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Getting old ain't for sissies


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Taking the summers off is even better!


For some reason:whistling2:, reading this post makes me really hate Mudshark right now:furious:

Hope your boat sinks:jester:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

chris said:


> yes a 3rd guy on stilts runnin gun and router,,2 guys hold sheet on benches screw guy tacks it up real fast (hands are free) 2 guys get out of the way and set up for next sheet ,stilt guy finishes off sheet. Fastest way to do lids 9' and above IMO


Thats the way mate, ex boss showed me this way and no one can tell me differnt... cheers before i read your thread i was thinking of writing it... cheers


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been a finish carpenter this last week, and I feel really old today after 2 days of installing base. All that kneeling and standing and kneeling and standing. Plus, it was pre-finished stain-grade trim....you don't get to make mistakes, so instead you have to sneak up on the right cut...a lot.....which translates as more kneeling and standing.

I used to want to be a finish carpenter. I've changed my mind.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

zack said:


> I am 33. Last week I worked with 57 who wanted to be a hero/mucho man. He got hurt 3 days later. He wanted to hang 4x12 on the ceiling (9'6")just him and me and I sad I will call a 3rd guy (next room) just for few second to have few screws in. He said "you have to do this with 2 guys". So his friend came and said "come on Steve" (showing me). They ended up with 3/8" of the wall and missed the nailer too.


sorry man two guys tops most boarders can do a couple of those alone.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

chris said:


> yes a 3rd guy on stilts runnin gun and router,,2 guys hold sheet on benches screw guy tacks it up real fast (hands are free) 2 guys get out of the way and set up for next sheet ,stilt guy finishes off sheet. Fastest way to do lids 9' and above IMO


 I like having one guy on stilts cordless gun and router,, he takes measurements as well.. I cut and load a lift.. Then my other guy does the same on the ground i cut the big stuff for him and he will fill in the rest ..

Thats just for the high stuff no lift or stilts for 8' i'm tall 6'6 so i handle alot of high stuff so my bro and boy don't have to hop on the horses too much.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

It might sound pretty lame but i do loosen up all my joint and limbs before i go to work. I do some back stretches a physiotherapist taught me when i got hit by a car on a pedal bike. The stretches are just strength training that you don't think to do on your own. Then i try to loosen my shoulders, any stretch you can think of then pretend to swim quite fast forward then back .Your arms will love ya for it.:thumbsup:

I worked on a green chain in a mill we used to loosen our shoulders that way.. boarding beats your shoulders and from what i here you don't want them to disintegrate on ya.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Look after your body and it will last well, treat it like garbage and it will let you down. But after 40 it all hurts anyway.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I also drink a couple a beers at night and smoke more than a couple reafers to get through it all .

But i would do that if i was washing dishes for a living to those meds just make it all good again.::yes:

I guess that would be bad advice but it's what i do.:thumbup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Acually i should't have even posted on this one i'm not that old 39 and i've only been doin this between 6 to 7 years.. drop in the bucket compared to most guys who learned from their mean dad 25 years ago.:jester:

I'll comment on how much i know about pain in when im pushin 50 instead of 40 i'll probably say things a little different..:blink:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

gordie said:


> Acually i should't have even posted on this one i'm not that old 39 and i've only been doin this between 6 to 7 years.. drop in the bucket compared to most guys who learned from their mean dad 25 years ago.:jester:
> 
> I'll comment on how much i know about pain in when im pushin 50 instead of 40 i'll probably say things a little different..:blink:


I'm 67 what the hell do want to know about pain any kind just ask.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Look after your body and it will last well, treat it like garbage and it will let you down. But after 40 it all hurts anyway.


 And...It takes alot longer to heal!!! 

I took a hard fall 4 weeks ago..Landed on my right shoulder.Not sure If i'll ever get right again:blink:...

ps....Watch the latches on those werner benches when they get a little age on em the latches dont catch as well..:whistling2:


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Rockerchris said:


> I like this, I lift weights three days a week. Have been doing this consistently for about a year. One thing that I noticed was that my back isn't as sore at the end of the work day.


Lifting weights is great as long as you do the right work outs. I have a young guy who looks great a tight t shirt but hold his arms above his head for 5 min. :blink:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Perkcon said:


> Lifting weights is great as long as you do the right work outs. I have a young guy who looks great a tight t shirt but hold his arms above his head for 5 min. :blink:



me lift wieghts me like


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Have a couple barly sandwiches after the weights for recovery work for me:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> And...It takes alot longer to heal!!!
> 
> I took a hard fall 4 weeks ago..Landed on my right shoulder.Not sure If i'll ever get right again:blink:...
> 
> ps....Watch the latches on those werner benches when they get a little age on em the latches dont catch as well..:whistling2:


A good masseur / physio is a must IMO. I have been going to an older bloke for years, sadly he passed away last year (he was 93). I had a fall a few years ago and pulled something in my groin (I have already heard all the jokes) I put up with the pain for months because I knew that when I got up the courage to go to him it was going to kill. And it did, but the next day I was as right as rain.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

You have to lift weights in some creative ways to simulate hanging if you're trying to keep that hangers edge sharp. 
I'm "only" 48 but I look 40ish,feel 70ish and act like a teen according to my wife.
Pain? Which one? Hanging since '86 with a few seasons of road construction in between...gotta love that jackhammer...I keep the Ibuprofen makers rich,visit a good chiropractor a few times a year and the occasional alcohol based lube additive all keep me moving through the various dull aches,sharp pains and WTFwuzzats.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

28 or so years in the trade and I have two spinal surgeries due to work. 
I'm 48 now and went back to school to earn my bachelors degree in construction management at 44. I have one more quarter after this one to graduate. 

I have a buddy that teaches for the apprenticeship in Hawaii carpenters union and he tells all the apprentices the same thing I tell people. Get out, run and don't look back.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zendik said:


> 28 or so years in the trade and I have two spinal surgeries due to work.
> I'm 48 now and went back to school to earn my bachelors degree in construction management at 44. I have one more quarter after this one to graduate.
> 
> I have a buddy that teaches for the apprenticeship in Hawaii carpenters union and he tells all the apprentices the same thing I tell people. Get out, run and don't look back.


 
If everyone has that attitude there won't be no one but mexicans in construction. I'm 42 and suffer no ill effects from drywalling.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> If everyone has that attitude there won't be no one but mexicans in construction. I'm 42 and suffer no ill effects from drywalling.


 

Sad thing is it's close to 100% Mexicans already.:furious:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

super rocker said:


> Sad thing is it's close to 100% Mexicans already.:furious:


 

It is one of the ways in which the rich undermine the workin man, through lax enforcement of immigration policy.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea i just found out 1 of the the D.W. companies is sub for also owns an imigration company called mex i can. what a [email protected]#in joke. it's - 26 out side right now and the batch they sent out could'nt hack it.

I got my wife the cleaning job for all the finished units so when it warms up that will be the first thing to go to them.

This company is from Alberta and having trouble making it here in Sask. They just lost a contract because they dropped the ball with no good labour. And we've told the superviser that if they send anymore were all leaving so hopfully they wont risk it for a wile.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> If everyone has that attitude there won't be no one but mexicans in construction. I'm 42 and suffer no ill effects from drywalling.


I'm 45 ..and suffer all the ill effects from doing drywall...EVERYTHING HURTS!...either I'm doing something wrong..or your just not doing nothing..:whistling2:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm 45 ..and suffer all the ill effects from doing drywall...EVERYTHING HURTS!...either I'm doing something wrong..or your just not doing nothing..:whistling2:


 
I work all the time, and I hang by myself. I don't feel any different than I was at 18. Although, I am a lot stronger now.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> It is one of the ways in which the rich undermine the workin man, through lax enforcement of immigration policy.


 Well at least you can sleep at night knowing that the Mexicans are holding down the price and keeping you from becoming one of the evil rich


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> I work all the time, and I hang by myself. I don't feel any different than I was at 18. Although, I am a lot stronger now.


 wow never felt any pain hu bet you install 54 5/8 with just a screw gun:jester:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm 37 and have been hanging and finishing drywall for 13 years and you better believe I feel the pain!!! As a matter of fact last week I got "bucked off" a three foot trigger leaving a nice scrape across the top of my head! But that might have been due to user error!! Lol!!!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't know if you guys use them but i have a gun hook on the back of my belt.

on a store i was boarding me and my bro were installing our third row of board at 12'.

we were on our baker at 6' my bro jumped off his belt hooked my gnook and i went off backwards lol that hurt


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm 45 ..and suffer all the ill effects from doing drywall...EVERYTHING HURTS!...either I'm doing something wrong..or your just not doing nothing..:whistling2:


...


----------

